# Tecumseh LH358SA 159630A



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

A friend of mine has a Yardworks 10.5 HP snowthrower with this engine on it. It appears to be missing the governor link that leads to the control knob/bracket. When I move the control knob for the HP it doesn't reduce the speed to run with less HP. When I start it, it runs at rabbit or high HP.
My question is, does the governor link lead to the bracket, I don't know what it's called, that controls the speed? It looks to have the throttle link but maybe it's not in the correct location. Her ex did everything mickey mouse and looks to have caused more problems but should be easy to fix.
It's hard to put the puzzle together when you look at the diagram of the engine on http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=LH358SA-159630A&dn=EHMSK801159630A-EN
Sorry, I don't have an actual picture of what it looks like now to try and help out or give more detail. I can get 1 on Monday if I'm not explaining the issue enough or causing confusion.

Thanks.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Try this until someone here comes up with a specific link. Google "Tecumseh governor linkage",then click Image at the top of the page. You'll get pics of several linkage setups. Maybe one will be yours or close enough to give you an idea what you have.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still stuck with this problem on the snowblower. The links seem to be okay but it appears to be something with the throttle. When I move the throttle handle it's not moving either governer links far enough to do the proper stuff. I must have done something wrong. What does the spring around the handle operate? Can it be adjusted? I've attached a picture of what type it all it.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the manual showing the different linkage hook ups.I believe page 34 or 35 has the info you need.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...P_4-CYCLE_L-HEAD_FLAT_HEAD_ENGINES_692509.PDF


----------

